# Just An Idea: CMHR DECAL



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 12, 2005)

Has anyone ever thought about having some decals made with the same design as the one on the shirts. I bet the man that makes my decals can probably do it. (You can see one of my decals over by my name to the left). If it is alright I will ask him and see what he would charge. I would need a picture of the design to send to him and show him.

This is just a thought, but I would proudly display it on my horse trailer and my truck.

Just let me know what you think. I don't even know who to ask about this. I emailed Ginny and I am posting it here also.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 13, 2005)

i think its a great idea. we talked about it once but it was too exspensive. Keep in mind though the logo has to be duplicated exactly as it is. It cannot be changed in any way. Susanne generously donated it to us and that is our agreement with her




You can download one off the website. Get a price and let us know


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 20, 2005)

I will get started on it and let you know..........sometimes it takes him awhile to get back to me but he is good.


----------



## pasturepal (Feb 21, 2005)

what a great idea!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 24, 2005)

I have emailed the info to my guy who does the decals and I am waiting on his response which could take a couple of days or a couple weeks depending on what he has going on..........will keep everyone posted on what I find out........


----------



## SunQuest (Feb 25, 2005)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> I have emailed the info to my guy who does the decals and I am waiting on his response which could take a couple of days or a couple weeks depending on what he has going on..........will keep everyone posted on what I find out........
> 325327[/snapback]
> ​


Wonderful idea. Thanks! This would be nice to have to put on vehicles ect. Lets see what he says and go from there!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 25, 2005)

another person you might want to ask is stephanie (who makes our fourm buttons) at [email protected]

her son has a decal business and makes them for cars and trailers


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 25, 2005)

Good idea, great way to use our resources and see what we can come up with.

Sometimes it takes Paul a little bit of time to get back to me especially if he is out on the road doing equine affairs or doing stuff with his grandkids.........lol......but he does a great job....

But I will email and see what I can find out from the other.......


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 5, 2005)

Well the word on the decals is that he said it would be very time consuming and he would have to charge for a quantity to be able to do it. But he did give me a idea. He said to check with http://www.makestickers.com , that they do bumperstickers and woudl be the best place to do it at............Anyone want to give it a try.........


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 5, 2005)

I went to that site about www.makestickers.com and played with the CMHR design and it made some really cute bumper stickers.........I put the logo on the bumper sticker over to one side and then typed in RESCUE ONE! for the words and it looked good.........just thought I woudl share that with ya'll.........I think I am going to make some other bumper stickers for my Tiny Mite Village.........


----------



## kaykay (Mar 5, 2005)

how much are they???

I wish we could get one with our logo and cmhr on the top and thenour slogan at the bottom Resuce*Rehabilitate*Educate


----------



## angie21467 (Mar 5, 2005)

I went to the site and checked the prices.You can order 1 or 500. Here are a few prices:

Pack of 50 $64.95

Pack of 100 $89.95

Pack of 250 $169.95

Pack of 500 $309.95

I think this would be a great idea, especially if we could sell them or auction them and generate some funds for cmhr.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 6, 2005)

You can do that........put your logo on one side and then CMHR plus the other words. I did it and tried to send a copy to ya but it won't let me save a copy unless I buy it......But it is a good idea........I played with awhile yesterday and it is neat how many bumper stickers you can make.........You can even put your own photo on there if that is what you want.........


----------



## Mona (Mar 8, 2005)

OK...I went to the site, and made up a couple Bumperstickers and took pics of them, to give you an idea of what they would look like. I think they look WONDERFUL, and I bet they would sell good! Here they are...


----------



## kaykay (Mar 9, 2005)

mona

that is exactly what i wanted!!!! okay how do we go about ordering them?? I especially like that last one mona. this would also give us more to put on the auction. thank you guys so much!

Kay


----------



## Mona (Mar 9, 2005)

Kay...here is the information to order. Let me know if you would like me to help in any way. Also, I think it might be nice to have 2 kinds, so people can choose the design they want?? Let me know if you would like my help...Mona

*Bumper Sticker Pricing*

(Color 3 by 10 inch)

*Quantity Price*

Just 1 $4.95

Pack of 2 $7.95

Pack of 5 $18.95

Pack of 10 $26.95

Pack of 25 $44.95

Pack of 50 $64.95

Pack of 100 $89.95

Pack of 250 $169.95

Pack of 500 $309.95

*Pricing:*

Quantity pricing is based on packs of the same sticker. Our 3 by 10 inch bumper stickers are FULL COLOR so there is NO additional charge per extra color. And we have NO MINIMUM ORDER! and NO SETUP CHARGE! You can order just 1 custom, full color bumper sticker with free shipping, for only $4.95! Generally the 500 price is the best we offer. We specialize in small quantities & fast turnaround. If you need 10,000 stickers and have some time, you'll probably find a better price elsewhere.

*Special Offer... Shipping is FREE!!! *

Free shipments will be sent 1st Class, Priority Mail or UPS depending on the size of your order and your location.

*Terms*

We accept VISA, MasterCard and American Express and Discover. After approving your design, you can proceed to enter your shipping information, and submit your credit card information via our secure server. If you prefer, you can phone-in your credit card number after you place an order. You can also send a money order for payment. To pay by money order, click on 'I will send my payment' when checking out. You'll receive an email receipt with your order number.

*Turnaround*:

Our orders are printed within 48 hours (Excluding weekends and holidays.) They are then shipped via Priority Mail or UPS. If for some reason there is a delay in printing your order, we will contact you by phone or email.

Questions? email to [email protected] Back to the Stickers home page.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 9, 2005)

mona i agree we should have two. I ll have the other bod members come here and look and then maybe ginny can order the ones you already made?? they are great!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Mona, I don't why I did not think of taking a pic of it with my camera. But as you can see that is what I was talking about. They look great..........


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 15, 2005)

I like them, especially the last one! Great Idea and if we could get them on the action wonderful!

I will be sure to chat with the BOD about these.


----------



## Sam_I_Am (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't know how I missed the rescue forum all this time! Okay, I admit, I had the mini horse forum bookmarked and never really looked at the others.



Shame on me!

Finally, I found it and couldn't help but read this post. Depending on what you had in mind, I can make some indoor type decals(not weather proof) of any size from tiny address labels to half-page and full-page labels. I personally have put these on my clip boards, tack boxes, horse brushes, notebooks and canning jars. No charge for any number, full color.

Anyhoo... don't mean to take any business away from Susan's friend, or the makestickers website -- just tossing another idea out there if it is needed.

Sam


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone decided what they want to do? I was just wondering it seems we have sorta stalled out.......lol..........



Sam_I_Am said:


> Don't know how I missed the rescue forum all this time!  Okay, I admit, I had the mini horse forum bookmarked and never really looked at the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaykay (Apr 5, 2005)

well we had a couple BOD member resign this month so it has been very hectic. I really do want to order some of these but its on the back burner until we get some additional help on the Board. I hope you guys understand





K


----------

